# L'an neuf... mille de Nicomon



## Punky Zoé

_Non pas tant ! Mais en route pour les 10 000 bornes, notre amie Nico !!!_

* Neuf mille mercis !!!* ​


----------



## Charlie Parker

Congratulations Nico. You have helped a lot of people on this forum. I think you're doing a lot to promote the French language in our country.


----------



## Nicomon

Youppi, un cadeau du Nouvel An! 

J'aime beaucoup le choix de titre et d'images.  En particulier la petite lapine animée.  9 000 mercis à toi aussi, Pounquie!  

Charlie, thank you for passing by. I don't know if I'm really promoting Quebec French, but I certainly try to defend it when given a chance.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Après 9 000 posts, tu devrais enfin savoir parler un bon françois ! 
Ne te fâche pas, et ne sors pas tes griffes ! Je n'ai pas envie de finir comme ça ! 
Je plaisante, hein, ma lapinette préférée ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## Nicomon

Mais je parle un excellent françois 17e siècle, moi. 

Et puis que je sorte mes griffes ou non (il m'amuse, ce lapin-tigre ) tu ne risques pas de finir sur l'étal du boucher... t'es pas une lapine. 

Un gros merci à ma Marseillaise préférée.


----------



## GamblingCamel

_L'an neuf_ -- witty, witty pun, my dear Pounqui 

Nicole, hello!! 
It's the cold, snowy wintertime up North, so I hope that you've dug a snug hole in the ground for yourself and kin -- and that you were able to find some magic mushrooms to nibble on over the holidays. http://stillanightowl.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/rabbit-hole.jpg 

Cheers and Happy New Year ... 
and since this is a thread for the encyclopedic Nicomon:


> Entry: rabbit hole
> Function: noun
> Etymology: from the rabbit hole that Alice enters in Lewis Carroll's Alice in Wonderland
> Date: 1980
> : a bizarre or difficult state or situation —usually used in the phrase down the rabbit hole


----------



## itka

Avec son petit air tranquille, mine de rien, la voilà qui atteint un nouveau sommet !
 Chère Nico, en cette occasion solennelle, permets-moi, en tant que Déléguée Générale des FAA, de te remettre ce diplôme, décerné à l'unanimité, avec les félicitations du jury !


----------



## doinel

Ben purée de carottes, Nico, c'est pas une farfateille. Happy 9000.
.http://www.forumter.com/nos-regions-de-france-f34/langage-t2218-10.htm
doinel.


----------



## Nicomon

Hello GC, and a Happy New Year to you, too. I wouldn't dare touching magic mushroom but looking at that rabbit hole makes me feel as if I had.  
Thanks for the etimology. I'll add it to my encyclopedia. 

itka, ma très chère DG des FAA je la trouve très réussie, cette grande lapine.  Et un *gros merci* pour ce joli diplôme aux couleurs de WR.  
Il ne me reste plus qu'à me « magasiner » un cadre bien harmonisé. 

merci à toi aussi doinel. Intéressant ce site.  Si j'ai bien compris, « farfateille » (dérivé de farfatèl) serait l'équivalent de notre « lunatique ». 
Ben... je confesse qu'il m'arrive de l'être.


----------



## Nanon

Neuf mille bisous tardifs pour notre chère et lunatique Nico et pour son excellent françois...


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Nanon.   Je range tous tes bisous dans le sac de la même collection. 

Tiens regarde, quelqu'un m'a prise en photo.


----------



## wildan1

À ma Québécoise préférée -- bravo et merci. 

Que ça soit la petite nuance de la langue bien expliquée ou un québécisme du terroir qui sent " ben le fun ", on peut toujours compter sur toi, notre "Northern Bunny"!)

Bonne continuation -- keep it coming!

wildan1


----------



## doinel

Je cherche encore, mais souvent farfateille évoque quelqu'un de pas très sérieux qui brasse du vent pour pas grand chose et pas simplement lunatique. mais c'était pour varier les régionalismes eh eh.. Faut demander ce qu'en disent les girls de Marseille ou de Toulouse?


----------



## Nicomon

Coucou doinel 

Ce serait donc à mi-chemin entre _vantard_ et _étourdi? _(c'est _étrourdi_ que j'ai traduit par _lunatique_).



> [Québec]Distrait, dans la lune. Un enfant lunatique.


 
En googlant "farfatèl + occitan" (puisque d'après ce que j'ai lu sur le site, _farfateille_ viendrait de _farfatèl_), 
j'ai trouvé ce qui suit *ici* (il faut dérouler un peu)



> *Farfait :* Nom porté en Corrèze, où l'on trouve aussi les formes voisines Farfal, Farfart et Farfat. Si Farfal fait penser au papillon (occitan farfalha), les autres formes semblent correspondre à l'adjectif *farfant (= vantard)* ou encore à *farfatel (= étourdi),* la dernière solution étant peut-être la meilleure.


----------



## swift

Comment pourrais-je rendre hommage à Nicole, surtout quand je pense au super cadeau qu'elle m'a fait récemment...

Hélas ! Je ne suis qu'un prof de FLE... _I can't afford a car_...  Par contre, je peux t'offrir ceci.  Attention, c'est pas çui-là !!! 

Neuf mille merci, chère Nicole ! Et courage pour les 9000 prochains. 

Bisous,


José


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Bill, 

T'es pas mal fin*** d'avoir fait un petit croche*** par ici.  Contente de voir que tes nouvelles fonctions te tiennent « non troppo » occupé. 

*** Pour les non initiés...


> Fin : [Québec] [Familier] Gentil, aimable. Je le trouve fin, ton ami. Sois fine avec ton petit frère. C’est fin d’avoir pensé à nous.
> Croche : [Québec][Familier] Parcours détourné — détour / crochet


 
José, j'adore mes nouvelles pantoufles! Et puis comme je n'ai pas de permis de conduire, elles me seront nettement plus utiles qu'une voiture.  

9000 mercis à vous deux.


----------



## Nanon

Pourtant, tu devrais passer le permis, Nico. Je t'ai trouvé une voiture... 
(pas sûre que le char soit facile à déneiger, mais pour l'été, avoue que ça conviendrait bien...)


----------



## Maître Capello

Bravo pour tes nœuf mille, Nicole, mais surtout pour la qualité de tes messages, car écrire 9 000 messages, c'est une chose, mais en écrire 9 000 de bon aloi (comme dirait mon homonyme ), c'en est une autre ! Alors merci !

En plus, avec l'aide des Belges, tu contribues à résister encore et toujours à l'envahisseur romain français !


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien Nanon avec une auto aussi mignonne (je dis pas un char, moi - je suis pas kétaine ) il faudrait bien que je l'obtienne, ce permis. 

François, ces œufs seront parfaits pour ma distribution du lapin de Pâques. 
Mais es-tu bien certain d'avoir lu tous mes posts? Il doit bien y en avoir 4 ou 5 qui ne sont pas vraiment de bon aloi.  

Parlant Belges et BD, avez-vous lu Colocs en stock? Moi non plus, mais il parait qu'on y trouve des québécismes de bon aloi, justement. 

Toi aussi, t'es bien fin d'être passé. Merci. 

*Edit :*  En passant... j'aime bien les jolis québécismes comme « brunante » mais je ne cautionne pas ce « Tintin joualisant ». Après avoir lu quelques cases, je pense un peu comme eux :


> Des tintinologues qui ont pu consulter l'album avant qu'il soit lancé en font déjà une critique sévère. Ces critiques vont de « forte charge parodique d'une langue qui ne se parle plus au Québec » à « album inutile », en passant par « folklorisation » et « coup de marketing ».


Les Québécois ne parlent pas tous le joual.


----------



## swift

Nicomon said:


> Mais es-tu bien certain d'avoir lu tous mes posts? Il doit bien y en avoir 4*000* ou 5*000 * qui ne sont pas vraiment de bon aloi.



T'en fais pas. Avec ses nouveaux pouvoirs, il fera le ménage.


----------



## Nicomon

swift said:


> T'en fais pas. Avec ses nouveaux pouvoirs, il fera le ménage.


 Je vais t'en faire, moi, des 4000 ou 5000. Allons-y pour un compromis... 400 ou 500.  Le ménage sera plus vite fait.


----------



## Missrapunzel

J'arrive encore à la bourre...  oh là là... Il me semble que ce sont les roulettes de Janosch qui se sont coincées dans la neige... 

*Félicitations Nico!!* J'aime bien tes posts, ton input québécois qui m'amuse toujours beaucoup .... et tous les liens et toutes les photos de tes amis du forum!  
Fais beaucoup de kilomètres avec tes nouveaux chaussons... (psst, les bons, hein?!!)


----------



## Chimel

C'est embêtant, ces gens qui réagissent une guerre en retard, n'est-ce pas Nicomon? 

La pauvre, elle est obligée de se taper chaque fois un nouveau message de remerciement. Chaque jour, elle croit qu'elle en a fini, elle se dit "Bon, cette fois, c'était le dernier", mais non, il y en a encore un qui se pointe dix jours plus tard, l'air rigolard et le bouquet de fleurs à la main, comme si de rien n'était.

Alors pour ne pas qu'elle se sente obligée de remercier une nouvelle fois, je ne dirai donc pas que je la félicite pour ses 9.000 messages, ni que je l'apprécie beaucoup, ni qu'elle nous apprend des tas de choses intéressantes.

Tant pis, je le pense, mais je ne le dirai pas, voilà.


----------



## Nicomon

La Miss, puisque l'hiver sévit à Paris, je te suggère de remplacer les roulettes de Janosch par des pneus verts.  
Je remarque par ailleurs à l'instant que tu viens toi-même de franchir les 8000 

Chimel, les retardataires ne m'embêtent pas du tout. Je suis moi-même toujours en retard d'au moins 6 heures.  
Et puis je me rends compte que j'ai raté ton premier postiversaire. 

Alors à mon tour de vous dire à tous les deux bravo et merci


----------



## Topsie

Nicomon said:


> ... les retardataires ne m'embêtent pas du tout. ...


Ouf, tant mieux!
*Congratulations!*
And by the way, I see you keep good company!


----------



## Nicomon

Thank you for coming by, Topsie. 

But this must be an American cousin of mine, keeping company with Obama. 'Cause I have hazel eyes.


----------

